# PC startet nicht!



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

hiho Community,

ich war gestern dabei, mal wieder meine alte TV Karte einzubauen um einige Videos beim spielen zu erstellen. Allerdings, nachdem ich die Karte eingebaut habe, wollte mein Rechner nicht mehr starten, LED war zwar am leuchten, aber Lüfter sprang nur kurz an und danach war nichts zu hören. Ausbauen der TV Karte brachte auch nichts mehr. Bevor ich den Rechner dann zur Reperatur geben wollte nachdem nichts mehr ging, habe ich ihn vorher in mein älteres Gehäuse eingebaut, was deutlich größer ist und mehr Kühlung bietet.
Gut, alles verbaut und angeschlossen. (TV Karte nicht verbaut!)
Habe ihn dann mal testweise wieder angeschlossen und gestartet, naja nun läuft allerdings der Kühler, sonst aber nichts. Nach 5 Minuten "Laufzeit" war Festplatte und CPU oder andere Komponenten nicht wärmer und somit nicht in Berieb, oder? 

Bevor ich ihn nun in "überteuerte" Reperatur bringe könntet ihr vielleicht ein wenig "raten" an was es liegt? Habe ich ein Kabel falsch verbunden? Danke im voraus

mfg


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

CMOS Reset durchführen. Wie das geht, kannst du deinem Mainboard-Handbuch entnehmen. Entweder BIOS-Batterie entfernen oder Jumper setzen.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> CMOS Reset durchführen. Wie das geht, kannst du deinem Mainboard-Handbuch entnehmen. Entweder BIOS-Batterie entfernen oder Jumper setzen.



OK, wie das geht weiß ich. Werde dann hier bescheid geben ob es funktioniert hat. Danke Dir.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Das umstecken des "Jumpers" hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Habe nun mal die Batterie rausgenommen und werd bis 15:30 warten. Mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Juli 2009)

Der Rechner müsste Piepsen bevor er angeht. Er müsste euch ein entsprechenden Fehlerpiepton angeben. Wenn du ihn hörst oder auch nicht sag bescheid.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Der Rechner müsste Piepsen bevor er angeht. Er müsste euch ein entsprechenden Fehlerpiepton angeben. Wenn du ihn hörst oder auch nicht sag bescheid.



Leider nein. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass ich den "Speaker" nicht angeschlossen habe. Da müsste ich mal im Internet gucken wo der hinkommt, da das "Poster" mit der Bezeichnung der Mainboards abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Juli 2009)

Versuch mal ob das geht das würde echt bei der suche des fehlers helfen^^


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Hmm, nun ein weiteres Problem. Habe die Batterie nach 15 Minuten wieder eingesetzt. Nun startet er gar nicht mehr. Lüfter dreht sich keine Sekunde und die LED am Power-Schalter leuchtet auch nicht mehr. Was kann das nun sein?


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Ein Kumpel hatte kürzlich ähnliche Symptome und da war es das Netzteil. Heißt aber jetzt nicht, daß es bei dir auch so sein muss, aber möglich wäre es durchaus. Nach dem du vermutlich keine Komponenten zum tauschen hast, würde ich dieses mal ausbauen und testen, sofern ein Multimeter vorhanden ist.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

hier ist aber folgendes zu beachten: NT nicht OHNE Last laufen lassen, also zumindest ne HDD anhängen!


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Jo, Last muss dran. Ich würde da vorzugsweise ein ganz normales CD-Laufwerk nehmen, daß tut es auch. Hab ich schon oft so gemacht und gab nie Probleme.
Zum überbrücken tut es ne normale Büroklammer. Aber ein Multimeter sollte halt vorhanden sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte kürzlich ähnliche Symptome und da war es das Netzteil. Heißt aber jetzt nicht, daß es bei dir auch so sein muss, aber möglich wäre es durchaus. Nach dem du vermutlich keine Komponenten zum tauschen hast, würde ich dieses mal ausbauen und testen, sofern ein Multimeter vorhanden ist.



Multimeter? Nein, weiß nichtmal was das ist. Ich hätte höchstens noch ein 350Watt NT welches ich testen könnte...


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Multimeter kannst du die Spannung messen. Du siehst ob und wieviel Spannung anliegt. Auch Ampere kannst du messen.
Bei dem anderen Netzteil musst du halt aufpassen, daß es genug Saft hat. 

Welche Hardware ist verbaut und wie sind die genauen Daten des Netzteils?

Edit: Vielleicht hat ja einer deiner Bekannten ein Multimeter im Keller? So selten trifft man die Dinger nämlich auch nicht an. Kein Bastler im Bekanntenkreis?


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei dem anderen Netzteil musst du halt aufpassen, daß es genug Saft hat.



Wie gesagt, 350 Watt aber da werde ich auch vorsichtshalber die Grafikkarte rausnehmen und mit der On Board Grafik testen.



Klos schrieb:


> Welche Hardware ist verbaut und wie sind die genauen Daten des Netzteils?



Mainboard: FOXCONN A6VMX(-K)
CPU: Dual Core AMD Athlon X64 5800+ 3000 MHz (15x200)
Graka: ATI Radeon HD4650 1GB (GPU 600MHz , RAM 400MHz)
Ram: 4 GB DDR2 Ram (2x 2GB verschiedene Riegel)

Auch in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114745 nachzulesen.

Edit: Multimeter im Bekanntenkreis? Vielleicht. Werde mich da mal telefonisch mit nem bekannten von der Telecom auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Die Watt-Leistung ist bei einen Netzteil ist nicht das Maß der Dinge, sondern die Ampere-Leistung. Es gibt viele sehr gute Netzteile mit 400 Watt, damit kannst du sogar Highend befeuern. Dann gibt es auf der anderen Seite 500 Watt Netzteile, die sind der reinste Dreck, weil ihnen die Leistung fehlt.

Aber wenn du eh ne Onboard-Lösung parat hast, dann aktiviere einfach die und teste. So sollte das locker reichen.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Habs nun mal mit dem anderen NT getestet. Keine Reaktion. Habe ich da jetzt etwas zerbröselt indem ich die Batterie entfernt habe?


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

wenn du sie anständig entfernt hast nicht, nein. Vielleicht nochmal den Jumper umsetzen und erneut testen.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wenn du sie anständig entfernt hast nicht, nein. Vielleicht nochmal den Jumper umsetzen und erneut testen.



Nein. Keine Reaktion. Entfernt? Was kann man da falsch machen, habe auf diese "Klammer" oder wie auch immer man das nennen kann gedrückt, bis sie rausgesprungen ist.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Dann würde meine nächste Vermutung leider fast in Richtung Mainboard gehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann würde meine nächste Vermutung leider fast in Richtung Mainboard gehen.



Na gut. Ich werde ihn die Woche trozdem mal zu Reperatur bringen, vllt lässt sich ja ein Fehler feststellen der leichter zu beheben ist als vorzeitiger Neukauf. :-)

Ansonsten werde ich wohl frühzeitig aufrüsten müssen. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Also als das bei mir so war, war Festplatte und Motherboard defekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also als das bei mir so war, war Festplatte und Motherboard defekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu schade. Vor allem, da ich nur die TV Karte eingebaut habe. Bzw im Anschluss BIOS resetten wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

